# Inverted snowblower Pictures and Info



## blowerman

Over the past few years more interest has been expressed with snow removal using large snowblowers. I thought I'd start a thread where we can post pictures and information related to this topic.
To get things started: I've added the Kubota M100X with a Normand inverted snowblower.


----------



## blowerman

A picture of just the tractor


----------



## motoxguy

Thats a nice set up, if you dont mind me asking what does something like that run as well as how many drives are you able to do with that?


----------



## blowerman

It's in the $60k range. As for the number of drives, this is dedicated to a specific condo project that has 130 drives.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Cute Sidewalk machine :laughing:


----------



## blade runner

Nice looking equipment Blowerman!
You Niege and others here on Plowsite have inspired me to use blowers!
















Having trouble uploading my Normand Inverted blower picts.


----------



## blade runner

Cat 252B also wolf paws and 10' snow wolf plow.


----------



## blade runner

Are new Normand N82-260INV just getting ready to hook it up to our Kubota.


----------



## blade runner

Picture showing the rear blade with two rams.


----------



## blowerman

bladerunner, what are you putting the normand on?


----------



## blade runner

We are putting on a Kubota L5030 cab machine (50hp). We have 140 drives to do in a development we are doing. Eventually we will have 225 to do. We are planning on doing streets with GMC Youkon and Cat 252B speed with snow tires and 10' plow.


----------



## CM's

Just got it from Steve @ Fargo Snow.


----------



## blowerman

Good to see guys posting and hopefully sharing experiences with this type of equipment.
While the inverted blowers seem to be popular in Canada, the US appears fairly new. I've owned both skid loader and the PXPL Pronovost, so hopefully we can all help each other with ideas.


----------



## blowerman

Not inverted, but one of the best most efficient snowblowers out! Small pick of our TV145 in the shop.


----------



## plowin-fire

I just purchased a Lorenz 7810SS for my skiddy... Hopefully be in next week. Will post pictures when I get it. Not inverted but will be helpful for many accounts.


----------



## PTSolutions

I'll have pictures of our tractor tomorrow when we go and pick it up. Steve from Fargo Snow called me today and said that Normand had a mfg delay and our blower (n92-280) wouldnt be in until dec. 15. He told me Paul (Neige) had a few Shoule units available so he will send me one of those here soon.

Until then here's what we got:
erskine 2410x hiflo unit on our rc100:


















*



*


----------



## blowerman

protouch, is that Erskine brand new? If not, how do you like it? I've got a old erskine on hand and they work great! The main reason for going inverted over skid is to save time with larger snow falls. That was probably the one downfall of our skids and blowers, deep or really wet snow...


----------



## PTSolutions

the blower was new last fall. It worked well for us in the hoa we service. the lighter snowfalls it was a bit quicker to just have the trucks drag out the short drives (~20') but anything 4" or more we used this. It worked really well and we have not had any issues with it. It helped us out by blowing back piles to give us more space at this location where there are few areas to stack snow that we cleared off the streets.

this year, we bought a boss 9' skid plow that we are putting boss wings on to drag out the lighter snowfalls and the blower will be on hand for heavier snow and pushing back piles at the same hoa.

the tractor+inv. blower will be servicing a route of about 130 standard residential drives within a 2 mile distance.


----------



## Neige

blowerman;1337935 said:


> Over the past few years more interest has been expressed with snow removal using large snowblowers. I thought I'd start a thread where we can post pictures and information related to this topic.
> To get things started: I've added the Kubota M100X with a Normand inverted snowblower.


Very nice blowerman, you are going to love the years you get out of that setup. Looks like you do not have defrosting lines in you side and rear windows, I would have some installed the Kubota is notorius for fogging up during snow.



ProTouchGrounds;1338843 said:


> the blower was new last fall. It worked well for us in the hoa we service. the lighter snowfalls it was a bit quicker to just have the trucks drag out the short drives (~20') but anything 4" or more we used this. It worked really well and we have not had any issues with it. It helped us out by blowing back piles to give us more space at this location where there are few areas to stack snow that we cleared off the streets.
> 
> this year, we bought a boss 9' skid plow that we are putting boss wings on to drag out the lighter snowfalls and the blower will be on hand for heavier snow and pushing back piles at the same hoa.
> 
> the tractor+inv. blower will be servicing a route of about 130 standard residential drives within a 2 mile distance.


Here is a pic of the blower you will be getting next week. Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige

Here are some pics of our latest addition. This one will blow snow in both directions.


----------



## Neige

And here are two more heading off to Ontario.


----------



## Triple L

..........


----------



## blowerman

Neige;1339134 said:


> Looks like you do not have defrosting lines in you side and rear windows, I would have some installed the Kubota is notorius for fogging up during snow.


I believe it was one of your older posts about the back windows on the rear fogging and for that reason it's at the dealer right now getting the back window replaced with a defroster. 
Thanks to everyone sharing info, it saved me from trying to solve a problem after a few snow falls.


----------



## blowerman

While I'm not putting the old blowers away for good, they will be going into partial retirement. (or if I need a back up )
First one: Erskine 1812 74"
Second: Bobcat SB200 66"
Third" Bobcat SB200 74"
All standard flow, with both 14 pin or 7 pin electric controls for all skid loaders with finger tip controls.
This past year I put male and female quick couplers on the hydraulic pumps (snowblower side). This way I only need a few hoses and can swap from any or all machines if we blow a line or need to grab a different blower without wrenching off lines.


----------



## Neige

Triple L;1339142 said:


> ..........


What Chad do you not reconize who that is?


----------



## IMAGE

blowerman;1337935 said:


> Over the past few years more interest has been expressed with snow removal using large snowblowers. I thought I'd start a thread where we can post pictures and information related to this topic.
> To get things started: I've added the Kubota M100X with a Normand inverted snowblower.


Thats a sweet looking setup! Can't wait to see some action pics!


----------



## IMAGE

CM's;1338571 said:


> Just got it from Steve @ Fargo Snow.


Thanks! Looks awesome! It was really nice getting to meet you the other day and thanks for taking time to chat for awhile. Hopefully we'll drop a few more off next summer for you Thumbs Up


----------



## Triple L

Neige;1339171 said:


> What Chad do you not reconize who that is?


I wasn't gonna say anything... My trailer sure looks good with those blowers on...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

For a min I thought Chad bought a ford to pull his trailer


----------



## PTSolutions

Thanks Paul! I'm really excited now, you and Steve have been great to work with!


----------



## blowerman

Pro touch, will you be using the steel edge or putting on a Poly?
I don't need the price posted, but was the Houle similar to the Normand?


----------



## PTSolutions

I opted for the steel edge, we dont have any paver drives so no need for the teflon and figured the steel would last longer. When i priced out the two at the beginning of the season a shoule factory quote came out about a grand more than a normand through steve. Since Paul is such a great guy he matched the normands price, i just need to pay the freight.


----------



## blade runner

I saw the Houle inverted blower at SIMA, it is one heavy duty piece of equipment. It was to heavy for our 50hp Kubota, one of the reasons we elected to go with the Normand . Is the 92" similar size Normand as heavy as Houle?

I love all the picture everyone has posted on this thread nice looking equipment.


----------



## MnM

Hi neige. I haven't heard from u and seeing that blower read to be delivered sure looked like mine. Please call me Tom or I will call u. Looks like I will be purchasing the blower thru you but delivered to harrier equipment. I want to get this all wrapped up this week. ThAnks for your help!!!


----------



## RAZOR

This is the new one my wife drives. We got it 1/2 way through last season.


----------



## blade runner

Razor how much did those suitcase weights on the front of your Kubota cost? Thanks


----------



## CleanCutMN

blowerman;1337935 said:


> Over the past few years more interest has been expressed with snow removal using large snowblowers. I thought I'd start a thread where we can post pictures and information related to this topic.
> To get things started: I've added the Kubota M100X with a Normand inverted snowblower.


I noticed you have the extra cutting edege at the rear of the blower... is this controlled by a third remote?


----------



## TatraFan

Neige;1339139 said:


> And here are two more heading off to Ontario.


I would like to see it in action...


----------



## RAZOR

blade runner;1340544 said:


> Razor how much did those suitcase weights on the front of your Kubota cost? Thanks


I'm not sure it was part of the package deal.


----------



## Neige

MnM;1340299 said:


> Hi neige. I haven't heard from u and seeing that blower read to be delivered sure looked like mine. Please call me Tom or I will call u. Looks like I will be purchasing the blower thru you but delivered to harrier equipment. I want to get this all wrapped up this week. ThAnks for your help!!!


It should be going out today, I will going to SHoule to make sure all the paperwork is ready to go.


----------



## DaySpring Services

Paul, I don't have defrosters on my side windows. Do I have to replace the window to have defrosters? 
I'm hoping to have my uhmw by the end of this week and hopefully having the blower modified by the end of next week. The weather's been cooperating so far. It's just cutting it a little too close for me. I am also slightly bummed that I have to pay and have a 1 year old blower modified but I guess that's how it goes.


----------



## blowerman

CleanCutMN;1340558 said:


> I noticed you have the extra cutting edege at the rear of the blower... is this controlled by a third remote?


Yes it's hydraulic. The machine has 4 pair on the back and I need three for the blower.


----------



## Neige

DaySpring Services;1340671 said:


> Paul, I don't have defrosters on my side windows. Do I have to replace the window to have defrosters?
> I'm hoping to have my uhmw by the end of this week and hopefully having the blower modified by the end of next week. The weather's been cooperating so far. It's just cutting it a little too close for me. I am also slightly bummed that I have to pay and have a 1 year old blower modified but I guess that's how it goes.


No I don't think so, check with your Kubota dealer, and I will check with mine.


----------



## CM's

IMAGE;1339253 said:


> Thanks! Looks awesome! It was really nice getting to meet you the other day and thanks for taking time to chat for awhile. Hopefully we'll drop a few more off next summer for you Thumbs Up


I appreciated you taking the time to go over things with me. Advertising is out, and hopefully we will be adding several units for next season. Great working with you on this one. Normand seems to build a very quality product.


----------



## blowerman

Normand, Pronovost, and SHoule are all great products.
Sometimes it just depends on availability as to why some of us bought the brand we did. 


Has anyone come up with the rear window defroster or side answer?
DAYSPRING, do you have or are you adding rear window? Also, is that different that the sides?
I'm have a new rear window put in mine, but I don't think that includes the side ones!
Is Kubota the only brand that has problems with fogging?


----------



## DaySpring Services

I only have a rear window defogger. Like Neige said the sides do fog up, sometimes you can get them to clear up after awhile. I've also been using Rainx antifog treatment which seems to help a bit.


----------



## Neige

DaySpring Services;1340671 said:


> Paul, I don't have defrosters on my side windows. Do I have to replace the window to have defrosters?
> I'm hoping to have my uhmw by the end of this week and hopefully having the blower modified by the end of next week. The weather's been cooperating so far. It's just cutting it a little too close for me. I am also slightly bummed that I have to pay and have a 1 year old blower modified but I guess that's how it goes.


I would like to see what I can do about your modification costs. Please send me an email on what the cost was, and maybe I can work something out.
Thumbs Up
[email protected]


----------



## PTSolutions

the kioti has the heating element in the rear glass and the front we have 4 vents, same with the sides, hopefully that will be enough. 

I thought I saw somewhere where you can buy transparent stick on heating elements that you can plug in a 12v power source.


----------



## blowerman

First picture: controls 
Second: rear hydros for blower shoot, deflector and rear blade
Third: rear window defroster. (if anyone knows how to add side defrost, fill me in)


----------



## mnlefty

blowerman;1341704 said:


> First picture: controls
> *Second: rear hydros for blower shoot, deflector and rear blade*
> Third: rear window defroster. (if anyone knows how to add side defrost, fill me in)


Is 4 standard on that tractor, or did you have to order it that way or have the dealer add an extra one or 2?


----------



## blowerman

mnlefty;1341731 said:


> Is 4 standard on that tractor, or did you have to order it that way or have the dealer add an extra one or 2?


Four seems to be rare. 
By me, two pair is the norm...
I needed 3, so why not have 4!


----------



## PTSolutions

I'm curious as to why the blower mfg's cant put a distribution block like the hydro front mount snowblowers? On my erskine, you have a single set of hydro lines that control chute rotation, deflector and the main auger/fan.

Is it b/c tractors have less flow and they can't do the chute and deflector off a single remote?


----------



## gene gls

DaySpring Services;1341045 said:


> I only have a rear window defogger. Like Neige said the sides do fog up, sometimes you can get them to clear up after awhile. I've also been using Rainx antifog treatment which seems to help a bit.


I was told that WD-40 works also, havn't tried it yet.


----------



## TatraFan

So I have question how do they work with very deep snow falls???


----------



## DaySpring Services

Our first storm last season dumped 2 feet of heavy lake effect snow overnight. I was blowing my lots around 8-10mph which is the same speed I would normally blow. As long as you have the horsepower there's not much that will slow down the tractor/blower setup. Check out Neige's videos on youtube. I know he has 2 videos of blowing deep snow, one's a lot and ones a substation if I remember right.


----------



## blowerman

TatraFan;1342243 said:


> So I have question how do they work with very deep snow falls???


Last years blizzard provided 1-2 ft. of snow plus the 3 ft. windrow from the city plows. With my Pronovost blower (as Dayspring said, you need H.P.) the time to clear the same route didn't change all that much from when we deal with 3-4 inch snows.


----------



## Neige

DaySpring Services;1342248 said:


> Our first storm last season dumped 2 feet of heavy lake effect snow overnight. I was blowing my lots around 8-10mph which is the same speed I would normally blow. As long as you have the horsepower there's not much that will slow down the tractor/blower setup. Check out Neige's videos on youtube. I know he has 2 videos of blowing deep snow, one's a lot and ones a substation if I remember right.


Here you go, if this does not convince I do not know what will.








 Thumbs Up


----------



## blowerman

I couldn't help but add my example of very wet slushy snow... The driver could have went faster, but I'll admit we did clog the shoot a few minutes earlier trying to make a video of even deeper snow at a rather fast speed.
Due to the size of the blower, it doesn't look like that deep of snow. I can guarantee if this was my skiddy blower it wouldn't work!


----------



## Neige

blowerman;1341704 said:


> First picture: controls
> Second: rear hydros for blower shoot, deflector and rear blade
> Third: rear window defroster. (if anyone knows how to add side defrost, fill me in)


You are just going to love that slider on the arm rest. Being able to lift your blower using your thumb is very sweet. Nice pics keep em coming.


----------



## NicholasMWhite

ProTouchGrounds;1341847 said:


> I'm curious as to why the blower mfg's cant put a distribution block like the hydro front mount snowblowers? On my erskine, you have a single set of hydro lines that control chute rotation, deflector and the main auger/fan.
> 
> Is it b/c tractors have less flow and they can't do the chute and deflector off a single remote?


To answer your question to the best of my knowledge the reason is because remotes are fairly standard for tractors and 3 point attachments and if you had the distribution on the blower side you would need quite a few electrical connections that are otherwise unnecessary. This way you are utilize the remotes that come standard on most tractors. One could also argue that you get a more precise feel by manual controlling the hydraulic valve than doing it with an electronic solenoid. The pump flow is a mute point because whether the distribution happens on the tractor side or the blower side the pump is still putting out the same amount of fluid.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## PTSolutions

Blowerman- that m100 looks really nice! what do they run if you dont mind? That operator station looks very good. I'm sure my dad would like a thumb slider instead of the standard lever 3pt. What type of trans & road speed?

Nicholas- thanks for the explanation, and I do realize now that a hydro control is much smoother than an electric


----------



## blowerman

ProTouchGrounds;1343572 said:


> Blowerman- that m100 looks really nice! what do they run if you dont mind? That operator station looks very good. I'm sure my dad would like a thumb slider instead of the standard lever 3pt. What type of trans & road speed?
> 
> Nicholas- thanks for the explanation, and I do realize now that a hydro control is much smoother than an electric


Paul already posted the price somewhere else on plowsite, but I'll post again: $50k give or take a little! Transmission is the 16 speed powershift, in the pick you'll see the plus or minus in the armrest, that's how you shift 8 of the 16 speeds...Road speed is a around 20mph


----------



## IMAGE

blade runner;1338185 said:


> Nice looking equipment Blowerman!
> You Niege and others here on Plowsite have inspired me to use blowers!
> View attachment 102081
> 
> 
> View attachment 102082
> 
> 
> Having trouble uploading my Normand Inverted blower picts.


Hey Blade Runner... when you get a chance give me a call @ 218-205-7198.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## OrganicsL&L

Subscribing....love this set up!


----------



## StuveCorp

I've been looking online to see if there are used blowers and just am not seeing much out there. I can understand down here but would think some are floating around in Canada? Has anyone gone that route(picked up a used blower) to get started? I've been thinking about doing a partial route/season with one but it wouldn't make sense to buy a new blower for this year, what do you think?


----------



## ry_rock

Depends on the make model and size you are looking for, there are some out there, you just have to have the right contacts (this site is great for that) or just the time to do the looking on your own.....best of luck......btw what are you looking for???


----------



## StuveCorp

I was thinking around the 92" size, something that could go on a 75-95 pto hp tractor?


----------



## IMAGE

StuveCorp;1351820 said:


> I was thinking around the 92" size, something that could go on a 75-95 pto hp tractor?


I'll have a couple 1 season old ones next year... sorry I know that doesnt help you right now, but something to think about for next year.

I'm not completely sure, but I think Neige might be sold out of used ones? I'm sure he will chime in here soon and let us know either way.


----------



## StuveCorp

Thanks Steve, that may be a good option also. I did find a couple used blowers at dealers, some lesser names(to me?) and a 92" Pronovost for $3500. I'm working on some residential stuff but honestly it is something that would not likely break even for this year but I really want to get some experience with this.


----------



## IMAGE

Just be sure to go with Pronovost, Normand, or SHoule. 

All of the other currently available brands are not worth your investment. 

I don't know what your market is, but I can tell you I jumped in head first with this idea, and I have over 200 new driveway snowblowing customers for this year already. Will probably hit 250 next week, and may approach 300 by the end of the season. If you have the ability to market areas (dense residential homes aka subdivisions), and the ability to do the service, people are willing to jump for this service.


----------



## StuveCorp

IMAGE;1353396 said:


> Just be sure to go with Pronovost, Normand, or SHoule.
> 
> All of the other currently available brands are not worth your investment.
> 
> I don't know what your market is, but I can tell you I jumped in head first with this idea, and I have over 200 new driveway snowblowing customers for this year already. Will probably hit 250 next week, and may approach 300 by the end of the season. If you have the ability to market areas (dense residential homes aka subdivisions), and the ability to do the service, people are willing to jump for this service.


I agree with your 'big 3' assessment, the only other one I throw in would be the Artix.

I had checked out your website and like all the info you have, printed out the one tractor info sheet. Thumbs Up

I really like this idea but have done the whole 'buy it and they will come' before and hasn't worked out so keep going back and forth. The area here is like a spread out subdivision around the lake so it isn't as dense as regular towns. I also think it is the only way to compete for residential...


----------



## PTSolutions

heres a peek, more pics in my pic thread:


----------



## IMAGE

StuveCorp;1353500 said:


> I agree with your 'big 3' assessment, the only other one I throw in would be the Artix.
> 
> I had checked out your website and like all the info you have, printed out the one tractor info sheet. Thumbs Up
> 
> I really like this idea but have done the whole 'buy it and they will come' before and hasn't worked out so keep going back and forth. The area here is like a spread out subdivision around the lake so it isn't as dense as regular towns. I also think it is the only way to compete for residential...


I forgot about Paul's Artix. I agree they look good also and if Paul is making that kind of investment in them I think that say a lot also.

If there is going to be a lot of 'road time' definately try to get a tractor with a faster road speed. Other then that, I see no problem with them being located around a lake. At 30mph it doesnt take long to go a few blocks or even a mile down to the next group of houses.

Oh and that tractor info sheet is copyrighted... send the check to... 

:waving:


----------



## IMAGE

ProTouchGrounds;1353518 said:


> heres a peek, more pics in my pic thread:


Hey Cool!! Glad to see you got it!


----------



## newhere

this is the tractor i have
http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5867624&

i was going to put a Pronvost on it last winter but never could get one has enough. 
To me those blowers seem WAY to big for that tractor, do you think it has enough balls at 66hp to run a 86 or a 92?

open to any ideas


----------



## StuveCorp

Picasso is thinking baby tractor and I'm wondering about the mid-size tractors, are they just too big(like this one)?

Steve what is your setup?


----------



## PTSolutions

Stuve- that's a nice lookin tractor but does it still count if its not power tan??


----------



## icudoucme

Neige;1339138 said:


> Here are some pics of our latest addition. This one will blow snow in both directions.


Who manufactures that(if you don't mind sharing)? I've been looking for something like that. It has the best of both style blowers.


----------



## StuveCorp

ProTouchGrounds;1354134 said:


> Stuve- that's a nice lookin tractor but does it still count if its not power tan??


I know, why couldn't it be PowerTan? :crying:

Seriously though, are these tractors to big for the normal 92" size blowers(like a Pronovost)? It has 95 pto horsepower. It does seem really tall which I'm thinking may be a problem? I was hoping to find a Case 100U or 110U size but the local dealers don't any, it's ones like this or a 65-70 horsepower tractor.


----------



## StuveCorp

icudoucme;1354203 said:


> Who manufactures that(if you don't mind sharing)? I've been looking for something like that. It has the best of both style blowers.


Artix. There is a thread somewhere else that has a link to their website and video.


----------



## IMAGE

StuveCorp;1353747 said:


> Picasso is thinking baby tractor and I'm wondering about the mid-size tractors, are they just too big(like this one)?
> 
> Steve what is your setup?


That is practically a twin to my tractors. I've got 2 CAT Challenger MT535B's and a MT475B also. I'm running Normand N92-260's on them and not worried one bit. I think I'm at 100 and 110 PTO HP.

I have to admit I'm planning on adding a few 50 PTO hp tractors for next year, they will just do HOA's with a 74 or 82" inverted, I think that will be slick for the tighter HOA's.


----------



## blowerman

To Stuve: that Case M100 tractor is a real nice machine. If you go with the smaller models the layout of the cab isn't as nice. Stick with the top end units.

Thought I'd share a pic of the UHVM cutting edge's.
Also, when guys want to know what to do in the off season, we pull batwing mowers.


----------



## peterng

holy sufferin that is a serious mower.

what do you have to pull that whole unit out when you get stuck? I've got 100 acres here where at the wrong time of year anyone not knowing can bury any tractor out of site, I've done it many times. I'm always seeing guys standing out beside something buried out of site and wondered how you deal with that.
Pete


----------



## forbidden

I need that mower....


----------



## StuveCorp

Thanks Blowerman. Do people have a problem with how big the tractor is? I have to look up and find the ground pressure for the Case and then compare it to a 3/4 ton pickup. I am a little concerned about how tall the bigger tractors are, just would have to be more careful not to hit stuff. I was talking today and folks kinda thought the 100 horse tractor was overkill. For now I'm not even thinking about the summer but that is a nice batwing you've got.

Steve, I forgot you had said what size before. You mind if I give you a call tomorrow?


----------



## IMAGE

StuveCorp;1354967 said:


> Thanks Blowerman. Do people have a problem with how big the tractor is? I have to look up and find the ground pressure for the Case and then compare it to a 3/4 ton pickup. I am a little concerned about how tall the bigger tractors are, just would have to be more careful not to hit stuff. I was talking today and folks kinda thought the 100 horse tractor was overkill. For now I'm not even thinking about the summer but that is a nice batwing you've got.
> 
> Steve, I forgot you had said what size before. You mind if I give you a call tomorrow?


Sure, call me anytime. If I don't answer leave a message and I'll get back to you when I'm free. :salute:


----------



## blowerman

peterng;1354877 said:


> holy sufferin that is a serious mower.
> 
> what do you have to pull that whole unit out when you get stuck? I've got 100 acres here where at the wrong time of year anyone not knowing can bury any tractor out of site, I've done it many times. I'm always seeing guys standing out beside something buried out of site and wondered how you deal with that.
> Pete


My normal answer would be to not get stuck. And for that matter, we have never got stuck.
So to answer the question: I have a bigger New Holland tractor that we could use or my D5 Cat. In most situations, it's cheaper to call out a wrecker than to jag around mobilizing another machine and man power. Anytime we've been in a "sticky" situation, I call out Ken Weber towing. You'd be amazed what a skilled operator with a 50 ton rotator can do!

Stuve: size of the tractor hasn't been an issue. A 3/4 ton loaded with salt and a plow weighs as much if not more with a far greater PSI.

And I know it's a Blower thread, but hear is one more with the mower. Just examples of what you can do to help pay for a tractor!


----------



## blowerman

Doing some training with the Bi-directional. If anyone else has good ideas on how to teach guys/girls how to operate machines or loaders in snow, please chime in!


----------



## icudoucme

blowerman;1357340 said:


> Doing some training with the Bi-directional. If anyone else has good ideas on how to teach guys/girls how to operate machines or loaders in snow, please chime in!


Find a recently sealed parking lot, spray some "non stick" food spray(or fluid film) on the course. Park the driver of the tractors car at the apex of a turn and make them drive a serpentine in a set amount of time.

Or wait for a cold rainy day and do mock driveway runs and set time limits.


----------



## peterng

blowerman;1355072 said:


> My normal answer would be to not get stuck. And for that matter, we have never got stuck.
> So to answer the question: I have a bigger New Holland tractor that we could use or my D5 Cat. In most situations, it's cheaper to call out a wrecker than to jag around mobilizing another machine and man power. Anytime we've been in a "sticky" situation, I call out Ken Weber towing. You'd be amazed what a skilled operator with a 50 ton rotator can do!
> 
> Stuve: size of the tractor hasn't been an issue. A 3/4 ton loaded with salt and a plow weighs as much if not more with a far greater PSI.
> 
> And I know it's a Blower thread, but hear is one more with the mower. Just examples of what you can do to help pay for a tractor!


Kudos to you, good show. You must have some incredily competant operators or much drier condiions than we have here cause off road seasonal tration is a 50/50 endevour at best. A massively experienced operator would be required.
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## mnlefty

Quite a few guys with a lot of new iron in this thread... some using the tractor/blower for the first time. Please be sure to keep the reports coming when the snow does for those of us who haven't been able to take the plunge yet.


----------



## CM's

We have used our new machine twice so far this season. The first time was around 4" of very wet and heavy snow. We did experience some problems with the blower jamming with snow, part of which I attribute to the extreme snow condition and part of a brand new inverted blower operator. 

The second snow was 2" of light and fluffy snow, and this time it worked great. We had put a reducer in the hydralic line for the shoot angle adjustment, which slowed it down by about half to make precision adjustments easier. The route went much faster this time and was extremely efficient. 

On a service note, I recieved a message from Steve at Fargo Snow two days after our first storm to see how things went and if I had any questions. I was extremely impressed by the fact that he called me before I had a chance to call him. Thanks Steve.


----------



## PTSolutions

CM what is your rig setup like?

we have had maybe 1" of snow so far this season, Fine by me! so we are only running the tractor around the parking lot practicing. i do know what you mean about the deflector adjustment being to fast.

i think im going to take the tractor on the actual route for a dry run this week.


----------



## CM's

ProTouchGrounds;1377299 said:


> CM what is your rig setup like?
> 
> we have had maybe 1" of snow so far this season, Fine by me! so we are only running the tractor around the parking lot practicing. i do know what you mean about the deflector adjustment being to fast.
> 
> i think im going to take the tractor on the actual route for a dry run this week.


There is a picture of it in post #12. 74" Normand with Hydralic back blade.


----------



## blowerman

Finally had some snow to try out the Normand and Kubota. 
Enjoy the pics.


----------



## StuveCorp

Nice! I know you've been using 'regular' blowers before but any thoughts on the inverted? Was that the first time so far? I've managed three times so far...


----------



## IMAGE

blowerman;1418600 said:


> Finally had some snow to try out the Normand and Kubota.
> Enjoy the pics.


NICE!!!! Thanks!!!:salute:

Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Herm Witte

Any comments on Shoule, last years aggresive cutting edge vs. this years edge that lays flat to the ground.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

blowerman;1418600 said:


> Finally had some snow to try out the Normand and Kubota.
> Enjoy the pics.


Thanks for the pics!! Looks great!


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

Here's my favorite work toy. JD 6320 with Normand N92-260. I purchased the blower from Steve at Fargo Snow. Steve is a great person to work with and am planning on purchase more inverted blower from him in the future. I am very happy with this set up. Thanks Paul V. (Neige) for sharing information about Inverted Snowblower for residential driveway for the last few years. He is the reason that I decided to go with Inverted snowblower that is right for my residential snow removal business. This is the best investment I ever bought for residential driveway. I haven't used it much this year due to lack of snow in Fargo-Moorhead area. My daughter is in the cab in the picture. She loves to ride in the tractor with me.


----------



## blowerman

Oh how I thought we'd have lots of cool pictures and action shots this season. 
Unfortunately all I have is one last pic from the last time. Tried a few at night but they didn't turn out. Wanted to shoot video, not happening this week...


----------



## IMAGE

MRHORSEPOWER1;1437955 said:


> Here's my favorite work toy. JD 6320 with Normand N92-260. I purchased the blower from Steve at Fargo Snow. Steve is a great person to work with and am planning on purchase more inverted blower from him in the future. I am very happy with this set up. Thanks Paul V. (Neige) for sharing information about Inverted Snowblower for residential driveway for the last few years. He is the reason that I decided to go with Inverted snowblower that is right for my residential snow removal business. This is the best investment I ever bought for residential driveway. I haven't used it much this year due to lack of snow in Fargo-Moorhead area. My daughter is in the cab in the picture. She loves to ride in the tractor with me.


Thanks for the kind words Paul! I'm really glad you are loving your Normand! Thumbs Up



blowerman;1440914 said:


> Oh how I thought we'd have lots of cool pictures and action shots this season.
> Unfortunately all I have is one last pic from the last time. Tried a few at night but they didn't turn out. Wanted to shoot video, not happening this week...


What a bust of a winter huh? Hopefully we get a few more shots at it!


----------



## NicholasMWhite

IMAGE;1440934 said:


> What a bust of a winter huh? Hopefully we get a few more shots at it!


Steve, as I recall you signed your blowing customers up as seasonals, I was wondering how are your customers taking the lack of snow this year. Do they feel like they are getting the short end of the stick at all??


----------



## IMAGE

NicholasMWhite;1440967 said:


> Steve, as I recall you signed your blowing customers up as seasonals, I was wondering how are your customers taking the lack of snow this year. Do they feel like they are getting the short end of the stick at all??


Yes I am all seasonal. I've heard some grumbling from customers about the lack of winter and yes I think a few of them feel jipped by the fact we haven't been out but once. When I hear from them I just remind them that if we had 2x the average snow, we wouldn't charge any extra because the pricing is based on averages -- and that averages work out over time. I can already see that sales next year will be much harder, but I'm still predicting doubling my customer base. It's just going to take more work to do so now after a light year.


----------



## StuveCorp

IMAGE;1440998 said:


> Yes I am all seasonal. I've heard some grumbling from customers about the lack of winter and yes I think a few of them feel jipped by the fact we haven't been out but once. When I hear from them I just remind them that if we had 2x the average snow, we wouldn't charge any extra because the pricing is based on averages -- and that averages work out over time. I can already see that sales next year will be much harder, but I'm still predicting doubling my customer base. It's just going to take more work to do so now after a light year.


I am concerned for next year, people thought I was crazy/stupid pushing the tractor setup this year but now a seasonal will be impossible to sell.


----------



## IMAGE

StuveCorp;1441028 said:


> I am concerned for next year, people thought I was crazy/stupid pushing the tractor setup this year but now a seasonal will be impossible to sell.


Don't tell yourself it will be impossible. Look at it from this perspective: It's only February and you've already identified the challenge, you have lots of time to still succeed and prove that it is not impossible. You can see the problem, and you have time to figure out an answer. :salute:

We contractors know that 'seasonal pricing' is based on averages. Remind the customer of this. I'll have to put more work into growth next year to reach my goals, but I don't see anything making it 'impossible' for me to turn almost 300 customers this year, into over 500 next year.


----------



## NicholasMWhite

IMAGE;1440998 said:


> Yes I am all seasonal. I've heard some grumbling from customers about the lack of winter and yes I think a few of them feel jipped by the fact we haven't been out but once. When I hear from them I just remind them that if we had 2x the average snow, we wouldn't charge any extra because the pricing is based on averages -- and that averages work out over time. I can already see that sales next year will be much harder, but I'm still predicting doubling my customer base. It's just going to take more work to do so now after a light year.


I appreciate your honest response. I was hoping to jump into all this last fall but my business is too small right now to handle the large upfront investment so I decided to hold off. After a year like this I feel it will be much harder to sell customers on the concept. We have had more than just one outing but are still significantly below averages and the mild/snowless weather appears to be here for the foreseeable future. I'm glad it's working out for you and I wish you the best in your growth. Please keep us posted on the successes of your business. You're an inspiration to me as well as many others.


----------



## IMAGE

Here's a few pictures of my Normand N92-260INV blowers on Cat Challenger Tractors, the one time we got enough snow to go out this season so far.

These back blades were custom made and powdercoated. And the 2" UHMW Poly cutting edges and skid shoes we custom made also.


----------



## IMAGE

Here's a few more Thumbs Up


----------



## IMAGE

NicholasMWhite;1441045 said:


> I appreciate your honest response. I was hoping to jump into all this last fall but my business is too small right now to handle the large upfront investment so I decided to hold off. After a year like this I feel it will be much harder to sell customers on the concept. We have had more than just one outing but are still significantly below averages and the mild/snowless weather appears to be here for the foreseeable future. I'm glad it's working out for you and I wish you the best in your growth. Please keep us posted on the successes of your business. You're an inspiration to me as well as many others.


Thank you. I will definately keep everyone updated over the next few years on how it goes. I encourage you to not give up the idea of selling seasonal just because of a bad winter.

Also, nothing says that you HAVE to sell seasonal to use a tractor/blower setup. If you sell it per time, you would still be making more $$ per hour then if you serviced it with a truck. And remember that blowing service has more value to the customer than plowing service.


----------



## StuveCorp

Looks good Steve. Those do look bigger but they have a little more power? I like the backblades.


----------



## NicholasMWhite

IMAGE;1441059 said:


> Thank you. I will definately keep everyone updated over the next few years on how it goes. I encourage you to not give up the idea of selling seasonal just because of a bad winter.
> 
> Also, nothing says that you HAVE to sell seasonal to use a tractor/blower setup. If you sell it per time, you would still be making more $$ per hour then if you serviced it with a truck. And remember that blowing service has more value to the customer than plowing service.


The blower and back drag edge look great. Although I agree that blowing does have more value and that you can make more hourly than selling seasonal my business, being as small as it is, would not be able to weather a year like this without selling seasonal contracts. I am still hoping to eventually break into the blowing market unfortunately I'm just not ready yet. Again, thanks for the time and information you contribute to this site.


----------



## IMAGE

StuveCorp;1441060 said:


> Looks good Steve. Those do look bigger but they have a little more power? I like the backblades.


Thanks, yes they have 110 pto hp. They are bigger than needed, but they have the 27mph trans and that's very handy. They are also very comfortable, and push button everything including shifting ranges.


----------



## NicholasMWhite

IMAGE;1441064 said:


> Thanks, yes they have 110 pto hp. They are bigger than needed, but they have the 27mph trans and that's very handy. They are also very comfortable, and push button everything including shifting ranges.


When you have a chance can you post some more pictures of the tractors, along with specs and pricing if you don't mind.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

IMAGE;1440934 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Paul! I'm really glad you are loving your Normand! Thumbs Up


No problem you are welcome Steve. By the way, back blade works great!


----------



## krpalex

Hey Steve, They look awesome, how did your back blades work?


----------



## IMAGE

MRHORSEPOWER1;1441571 said:


> No problem you are welcome Steve. By the way, back blade works great!


Awesome!!



krpalex;1444748 said:


> Hey Steve, They look awesome, how did your back blades work?


Thanks Ralph! They work great! MRHORSEPOWER has one of the ones I made on his JD also, and he's impressed with how well they work too. Have you guys even been out once yet? We've just been out the 1 time here.


----------



## Brian Young

gene gls;1342053 said:


> I was told that WD-40 works also, havn't tried it yet.


It does but leaves a film sometimes distorting sight (very minimal). You know what also works and is very cheap.....shaving cream! smear it on and wipe it off, its that simple.


----------



## krpalex

Not yet, calling for 2-4 on monday so we will have to see.


----------



## CUCV

When you blow snow like this (wet) do you pull all the snow out of the drive ways with the X-pro blade down and the blower off? Or did you just do it that way for the video?

I have a P740 with X-pro blade on a Kubota L4240 and do a 75 driveways with it.



blowerman;1342448 said:


> I couldn't help but add my example of very wet slushy snow... The driver could have went faster, but I'll admit we did clog the shoot a few minutes earlier trying to make a video of even deeper snow at a rather fast speed.
> Due to the size of the blower, it doesn't look like that deep of snow. I can guarantee if this was my skiddy blower it wouldn't work!


----------



## blowerman

CUCV;1446155 said:


> When you blow snow like this (wet) do you pull all the snow out of the drive ways with the X-pro blade down and the blower off? Or did you just do it that way for the video?
> 
> I have a P740 with X-pro blade on a Kubota L4240 and do a 75 driveways with it.


The blower is always on... The benefit of the X-pro with the TV145 is that it's a hydro tractor and the RPM's are constant. I made another vid today of my inverted sucking slush, not yet posted but when I get it online it's a good example of how the blowers work in wet conditions.

A few pics of the UHMV plastic blades. Any one want to chime in on the life of these? For a mild winter, I ate through it in all of 5-6 snows. Makes me want to go back to AR400 steel.
First pic, thought we were down to 30%.... 10 driveways in last night it ripped the whole bottom off. Decided to finish out the project with the backdrag blade down, barely made it and the whole thing is shot... I also sent over my 444K Deere with a pusher to assist the inverted blower that limped through the night.. Still wore or broke off all the edges...Ugh!


----------



## blowerman

Out came "old reliable." My oldest of the 3 skiddy blowers... Chain drive, cable turn discharge, plastic lined shoot, bearings on shoot and all pivots are greasable, set up for 7 pin, 14 pin New Holland & 14 pin Deere. Works on any machine, solid, never lets me down; can't say the same for my newer Bobcat hydro snowblowers. They are always in need of touch up welding and repairing the wires on the unit.
Figured I'd run this set up and assist my Bi-drive tractor and speed up the route. 
Deere 326D, comfy, solid, smooth and all pilot control and fingertips. Sometimes I like to bring out the old stuff.


----------



## blowerman

Just wanted to share a short clip sucking up wet snow at my shop. While the storm dropped 6-7" of wet, heavy, sticky snow, I of course don't tape anything... 
The reality is, many guys thinking of running blowers are afraid that when snow gets real wet they don't work good. 
I shot this to show they will practically suck water off the ground.


----------



## RAZOR

I find that the blower does not plug up while blowing the slush/wetsnow, it tends to plug when you lift the blower at the end when there is no more slush to go through it. In other words as long as there something being feed into the blower it won't plug, as soon as there is nothing else pushing the slush up the chute (other than the fan) it will plug.


----------



## blowerman

RAZOR;1464064 said:


> I find that the blower does not plug up while blowing the slush/wetsnow, it tends to plug when you lift the blower at the end when there is no more slush to go through it. In other words as long as there something being feed into the blower it won't plug, as soon as there is nothing else pushing the slush up the chute (other than the fan) it will plug.


I had a similar experience with the PXPL... This year the bigger issue; snowfalls at maybe 2-3" low 30's for a temp. and then dropped so fast we were out in single digit temps. Wetter snow would blow ok, but when the volume dropped it's was similar to a flash freezing result.
Last little bit of crust would freeze and clog the shoot. Then hit the windrow from city plow, clogged shoot.


----------



## Piston

Hey Guys, 
Just want to tell everyone how awesome all these setups look! I've been looking at 3pt rear pull behind snowblowers for my tractor and came across this thread. I've been a lurker on here for a couple years (seasonal like many) and finally decided to join. I hope this thread gets resurrected with some nice action photos of your equipment. Hopefully we'll have a good (bad?) winter this year and get a lot of snow. 

Thanks again for all the pics, some really awesome setups on this thread! 
-Matt


----------



## 06radoCT

IMAGE;1354381 said:


> I have to admit I'm planning on adding a few 50 PTO hp tractors for next year, they will just do HOA's with a 74 or 82" inverted, I think that will be slick for the tighter HOA's.


Just curious if you ever got around to adding some of those smaller tractors? Or has anyone else on here tried it? would love to see it in action.


----------



## blowerman

I thought this thread died... Try posting at switching to snowblowing service. You'll get a faster reply


----------



## stevesmowing

*Inverted blower questions*

This is what we use for about 60 residential driveways. All fairly close by. It takes about 6 hours to go through them all. How long and how many driveways are you guys doing with the inverted blower and tractor? I love the idea. We struggle trying to get close to garage doors with our current setup, especially if it's wet heavy snow. Are you tractors hydro transmissions or gears? Do you own them or rent from farmers? What do you use them for during the summer? What seems to be the sweet spot for size of blower? 92"? 75 HP? My driveways are double wide and 3 car long.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow

blade runner;1338271 said:


> Picture showing the rear blade with two rams.
> View attachment 102089


 Blade runner, Just wondering if you don't mind, how much did that 82" set you back? I'm eventually looking into getting one.


----------

